# Tree Climbers Wanted



## ALBTreeclimber (Jun 19, 2007)

The United States Department of Agriculture is seeking tree climbers for the Asian Longhorned Beetle Eradication Program.
*These are now Permanent positions with the Animal Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS)*
There are 3 vacancies located in Rahway New Jersey.

Duties: Incumbent with climb trees using ropes and harness to inspect for pests or pest injury. When conditions prohibit climbing, climbers will be assigned clerical/data input duties.

Salary: $22.29 hourly when climbing
$17.83 hourly when not climbing (due to bad weather)

Benefits include:
*Gauranteed Year round work
Gauranteed 40 hour work week
Federal Employee Health Benefits
Federal Retirement System(pension)
Thrift Savings Plan (401 K)
Paid Holidays, Vacation and Sick Leave*

To Apply:
Go to USA Jobs website http://www.usajobs.opm.gov/ and search (Tree Climber)
Make sure to click on the Rahway NJ vacancies
Complete the online application questionaire, mail or fax your resume and documents to the address given in the announcement.
*DEADLINE FOR APPLICATIONS IS JULY 2ND 2007 * 

Please call: *Kevin Freeman (646) 335-6566* or
email: [email protected] with any questions regarding the duties and application process.

*This is an excellent opportunity for begining climbers to develop their skills and for experienced climbers to work year round, without the stress of performing tree work. Federal Health, Pension, Vacation and Thrift Savings is a definite plus! *


----------

